# Watt - Γουότ - Βατ



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης με πληροφορεί ότι το _βατ_ είναι ορθογραφικό δάνειο από τα αγγλικά (το όνομα του Σκωτσέζου μηχανικού James Watt). Τι είδους ορθογραφικό δάνειο είναι αυτό που μεταγράφει το αγγλικό _*w*_ σε _*βήτα*_;

Από καθαρή περιέργεια, κοίταξα στο λεξικό Δημητράκου, που δεν με βοήθησε, αλλά μού δίνει την πληροφορία ότι η λέξη είναι _βατ_ και _βάτι_ (και _κιλοβάτ_-_κιλοβάτι_). Ομολογώ πως πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό. Ξέρει κανείς αν όντως παλιότερα ήταν σε χρήση αυτή η εξελληνισμένη μορφή;

Ο Φυτράκης λέει ότι είναι μέσω γαλλικών. Ξέρει κανείς τι λέει ο Μπαμπινιώτης;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2012)

Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει «οπτικό δάνειο». Το w -> β μπορεί να είναι επίδραση από τα γερμανικά.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι είδους ορθογραφικό δάνειο είναι αυτό που μεταγράφει το αγγλικό _*w*_ σε _*βήτα*_;



Σε τι θα έπρεπε να το μετέτρεπε;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Σε τι θα έπρεπε να το μετέτρεπε;


Ο LostVerse έχει δίκιο: Οι ελληνικοί τηλεφωνικοί κατάλογοι το W το βάζουν στο βήτα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Μα τον καιρό που ο Watt έγινε _Βαττ_ και το kilowatt _χιλιοβάττ_ ή _χιλιόβαττον_, ο Washington κυκλοφορούσε σαν _Βάσιγκτων_ (_του Βασιγκτώνος_). Τη μονάδα την προσαρμόσαμε ορθογραφικά, με ένα «τ», αλλά όχι φωνητικά.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2012)

Τόσο στην αρχή λέξεων όσο και ενδιάμεσα το w το βλέπω συχνότερα μεταγραμμένο ως βήτα, π.χ. Takegawa-Τακεγκάβα. Ενίοτε στην αρχή χάνεται π.χ. whiskey-ουίσκι ή σπανιότερα γίνεται γάμα. Δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος κανόνας οπότε φαντάζομαι έχει να κάνει με το πόσο εύηχο ακούγεται κάθε φορά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Αυτό όμως είναι επιρροή από άλλη γλώσσα. Κανείς δεν μεταγράφει το *w* σε *β*, από τα αγγλικά. Ή *ου* ή *γ* γίνεται. Δεν γράφουμε π.χ. Βίλιαμ και Βατερλού, αλλά παλιότερα γράφαμε ή λέγαμε Βάσινγκτον και Βατερλό (για τον σταθμό λέω). Παραδοσιακά αυτά συνέβαιναν γιατί τα δάνεια από τα αγγλικά μάς ερχόταν από άλλους δρόμους. Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι το *βατ* είναι ορθογραφικό ή οπτικό δάνειο από τα αγγλικά, κάτι πρέπει να μεσολάβησε για να προέκυψε εκείνο το βήτα. Περίμενα ότι τα λεξικά θα ήξεραν πώς ήρθε στην γλώσσα μας η συγκεκριμένη μονάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το W στα γαλλικά ονομάζεται *ντουμπλ βε*...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

Αυτό ήθελα να το γράψω. Πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότερες απ' αυτές τις λέξεις που πήραν βήτα ήταν διαμέσου γαλλικών. Αλλά άλλο τι πιστεύω κι άλλο τι αποδεικνύεται. Περίμενα ότι τα λεξικά θα το επιβεβαίωναν αλλά μόνο του Φυτράκη το βάζει στο παιχνίδι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2012)

Λογικά είναι μέσω των γαλλικών, καθότι ο Δρανδάκης στο σχετικό άρθρο με το _βαττ _έχει και _ζουλ_. Και παρακάτω _Βαττώ_ τον (Γάλλο) Watteau.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Το ΕΛΝΕΓ γράφει:

*βατ* < αγγλ. watt (οπτικό δάνειο με γερμ. προφορά, η οποία συνηθιζόταν τον 19ο αιώνα σε διάφορα κυριώνυμα, π.χ. Βάσιγκτων < Washington), από το επώνυμο κ.λπ.

Από τα γερμανικά, λοιπόν, η επιρροή, όχι από τα γαλλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το ΕΛΝΕΓ γράφει:
> 
> *βατ* < αγγλ. watt (οπτικό δάνειο με γερμ. προφορά, η οποία συνηθιζόταν τον 19ο αιώνα σε διάφορα κυριώνυμα, π.χ. Βάσιγκτων < Washington), από το επώνυμο κ.λπ.
> 
> Από τα γερμανικά, λοιπόν, η επιρροή, όχι από τα γαλλικά.


Ξέρεις ότι θα συμφωνούσα ασμένως, αλλά η αναφορά που βρήκε ο Ζαζούλ στον Ζουλ παρέα με τον Βατ εμένα μου δείχνει, το πολύ, γερμανικά μέσω γαλλικών. Το έχουμε δει άλλωστε το φαινόμενο στον Ζέπελιν.

Η απορία μου είναι πώς προφέρονται τα ονόματα από W στα γαλλικά;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2012)

Εννοείται πως θα χρειαστώ περαιτέρω τεκμηρίωση για τη γερμανική επιρροή, nickel (παρότι ήταν κάτι που πέρασε κι απ' το δικό μου μυαλό· βλ. #2), καθότι η γαλλική επιρροή τεκμηριώνεται πολύ πιο στέρεα αν σκεφτούμε τη μεγαλύτερη τεχνολογική επιρροή που είχε στα καθ' ημάς.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Μπορεί να μας ήρθε από τον τρόπο που τα προφέρουν οι Γάλλοι, αλλά οι Γάλλοι δεν έχουν οι ίδιοι -w-, δανεικό το έχουν.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2012)

Πάντως γενικά το ζήτημα αυτό που εντόπισε ο Hellegennes είναι σημαντικότατο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Γουότ! Γουότ;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2012)

Και Κιλογουότ η μονάδα μέτρησης της άγνοιας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

Με πάρα πάρα πολλή επιφύλαξη για το κατά πόσο αποτελούν καθιερωμένες/διαδεδομένες αποδόσεις ονομάτων ή αποδόσεις κατά τη βούληση του μεταφραστή (αλλά κυρίως για τον αξιοπερίεργο τρόπο εξελληνισμού πολλών ονομάτων), ορίστε απόσπασμα από το λήμμα _Ατμομηχανή_ στο *Λεξικόν εγκυκλοπαιδείας*, μεταφρασθέν κατ' επιτομήν εκ του γαλλικού υπό Π. Γερακάκη, Εν Σμύρνη 1861:







Γουάττης, Κουγνότης, Βλακέττης :) και ο απαραίτητος Στεφένσων...
A, τώρα είδα και τον Σενέκα ποταμόν...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

*Άγγλος* μηχανικός Γουάττης;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2012)

Να αναφέρω ότι αυτό που στην Ελλάδα γινόταν παλιά, αλλά έχει σταματήσει εντελώς, δηλαδή η μετατροπή των ξένων ονομάτων σε ελληνοπρεπή, ισχύει στη Λιθουανία. Τα ονόματα "λιθουανοποιούνται" με τις κατάλληλες καταλήξεις, και όχι μόνο τα τοπωνύμια ή τα ονόματα των διασήμων, αλλά και τα ονόματα των κοινών θνητών που έρχονται από άλλες χώρες. Το έχω αναφέρει και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τα ονόματα "λιθουανοποιούνται" ...


Ή και «εκλιθουανίζονται». :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2012)

Σωστό! Όπως λέμε "ελληνοποιούνται" ή "εξελληνίζονται".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2012)

Και Ουάττ στο Εγκυκλοπαιδικό του Ν. Πολίτη (1896). Πότε εμφανίζεται πρώτη φορά και καθιερώνεται ως Βαττ, άραγε; Με τη διάδοση του ηλεκτρισμού;


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Δίπλα στο Γρήνοκ και το Βίρμιγχαμ, ο Βλακ είναι μια σκέτη απόλαυση, στο επίπεδο του Χέσε και του Χέστον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δίπλα στο Γρήνοκ και το Βίρμιγχαμ, ο Βλακ είναι μια σκέτη απόλαυση, στο επίπεδο του Χέσε και του Χέστον.



Ευτυχώς που ο Βλακ δεν πήρε ελληνική κατάληξη κατά την μεταγραφή. Αν και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα υπήρχαν και χειρότερα (ας πούμε ο Έντουιν και η Ελίζαμπεθ Μουν).


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
Was ist los? Was? Wie heißt er? Watt? Warum "Βατ", βαβαβούμ? Ja, ja, "Watt" schreibt man, "Βατ" sagt man.

Σχετικά νήματα και ποστ: 
joule: τζάουλ ή τζουλ;
quilting = καπιτονάρισμα | ύφασμα (για) καπιτονέ | βάτα για καπιτονέ 
a ten millionth of a billionth of a watt

And now, something else by the Kinks: David Watts (Δαβίδ Γουάττης; Wtf?)






Φα φα-φα-φα-φα φα φα φα 
Va va-va-va-va va va va, γερμανιστί  




drsiebenmal said:


> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το W στα γαλλικά ονομάζεται *ντουμπλ βε*...



Και το VW στα γερμανικά Φάου Βε. 
Ξέρω, «Έλα, παππού μου...» αλλά πρώτα αυτό έπρεπε να πεις, που πας να μου εκγαλλιστείς τώρα στα πίσω πίσω.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 12, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Τόσο στην αρχή λέξεων όσο και ενδιάμεσα το w το βλέπω συχνότερα μεταγραμμένο ως βήτα, π.χ. Takegawa-Τακεγκάβα. Ενίοτε στην αρχή χάνεται π.χ. whiskey-ουίσκι ή σπανιότερα γίνεται γάμα. Δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος κανόνας οπότε φαντάζομαι έχει να κάνει με το πόσο εύηχο ακούγεται κάθε φορά.



Να παρατηρήσω ότι η λέξη whiskey χρησιμοποιείται και στο φωνητικό αλφάβητο για να δηλώσει το W. Ίσως το W να είναι σήμερα περισσότερο συνδεμένο διεθνώς με την προφορά αυτή.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Να αναφέρω ότι αυτό που στην Ελλάδα γινόταν παλιά, αλλά έχει σταματήσει εντελώς, δηλαδή η μετατροπή των ξένων ονομάτων σε ελληνοπρεπή, ισχύει στη Λιθουανία. Τα ονόματα "λιθουανοποιούνται" με τις κατάλληλες καταλήξεις, και όχι μόνο τα τοπωνύμια ή τα ονόματα των διασήμων, αλλά και τα ονόματα των κοινών θνητών που έρχονται από άλλες χώρες. Το έχω αναφέρει και εδώ.


 
Δηλαδή, αν πήγαινε ο Watt, θα τον απολιθουάνιζαν πώς; Βατουλιόνις; Βατάουνας; Γουατεβαΐτσιους; Ουοτγιουάσκας; 
Oh, no, Notanotheroneforus!


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω ειδικά για τους Λιθουανούς, αλλά ακούγοντας πολλές φορές για τον Βούλγαρο (πρώην) πρωθυπουργό Συμεών Σαξκομπουργκόφσκι πείστηκα ότι οι Βούλγαροι τα προσαρμόζουν όλα.


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γουότ! Γουότ;


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2020)

nickel said:


> Γουότ! Γουότ;


----------

